# why do doe's do this?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

im just curious to why doe's squeal like mad when a buck is trying to mate with her?she runs, kicks, she just goes ballastic :lol: . is she scared or is it sore? :?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

You should have no problems producing litters,its mice doing what comes naturally.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ok thankyou.hope so


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

If a mating is sucessful you will see a whitish plug at the entrance to the female passage, this soon melts away, however when you see it you know its been a succesful mating, if the buck continues with attemmpts at mating, then now is the time to move her to her own cage.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's just mating behavior; experienced does usually don't make as much noise. Bucks will sometimes jump the gun a little and mount up when the doe is not quite fully in heat. They do it repeatedly, in any case, until the necessary delivery is accomplished. Could take awhile.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

ok thanks everyone


----------

